# Cebuano: sugata m ha ining sabado ba kmuzta na imong love life dha kmuzta lng ko sa imong yabz dha



## stranger96

Please translate TAGALOG into English

2).  sugata m ha ining sabado ba      kmuzta na imong love life dha kmuzta lng ko   sa imong yabz dha


----------



## Cracker Jack

This is not Tagalog but Cebuano.


----------



## niernier

stranger96 said:


> Please translate TAGALOG into English
> 
> 2).  sugata m ha ining sabado ba      kmuzta na imong love life dha kmuzta lng ko   sa imong yabz dha






> _Tagalog translation:_ Sunduin mo kami ngayong Sabado. Kumusta na yung lovelife mo diyan. Kumusta mo na lang ako sa syota mo diyan



Cebuano to English translation:

sugata m ha ining sabado ba 
Fetch us this coming Saturday 

     kumusta na imong love life diha
How is your love life?

kumusta lang ko   sa imong yabz diha
Please say my _hello_ to your sweetheart. 
_*yabz _is slang word for uyab which means boyfriend/girlfriend/lover


----------



## stranger96

thank u friend


----------

